# zalman zf1225ath, cpu fan from zalman cnps7700



## Stealth3si (Nov 3, 2004)

the fan doesn't work anymore. does anyone which kind of oil i could oil it with?


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

What do you mean teh fan doesnt work anymore? Make sure its connected securely.

If its squeeking then look below 






3-IN-ONE Oil
This is a common oil found in most households. It’s used as a lubricant
which cleans and prevents rust. A very small drop of this in your fan will
work.

Sewing Machine Oil
This stuff works like a charm. I know, it might be a bit akward, and you may
have to borrow this from your mother. However, the reason this type of oil
works so well, is because it’s specifically designed for fast moving parts
and can tolerate high temperatures.

Just remember that TOO MUCH oil used on a case fan can cause the oil to
spray all over your computer while the fan is operating at a high RPM. If
your case fan noise is making a very noticable and constant squeak, you’re
probably just better off buying a new fan.

IMPORTANT: So, why shouldn’t you use WD-40? Because WD-40 is specifically a
cleaner. It’s used for loosening stuck parts like rusted bolts, and not
computers.


----------



## Stealth3si (Nov 3, 2004)

HawMan said:


> What do you mean teh fan doesnt work anymore? Make
> sure its connected securely.
> 
> If its squeeking then look below
> ...


actually, what i meant was, it starts up for a nanosecond then stops. but as a temporary solution, i tried wd-40, which btw isn't generally recommneded for comp fans and it worked. but i'm still looking for better permanent (at least longer) solutions. will any of the following work that i have around the house?: ( i wish i had 3-in-one or sewing machine oil but i don't)

petroleum jelly (skin protectant)
 :blush: I have automatic transmission fluid/oil, I have engine motor oil, but how thick?
bug spray
tropic tanning oil (spf 2) which i borrowed from my mom - it has mineral oil

ALso, I found a vial of green oil used for medication from some sort of ancient chinese oil. the active ingredients are menthol methyl salicylate ethyl alcohol chlorophll, mineral oil and rose oil.

Please tell me those will work as well.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Other than the lubricants HawMan suggested I would not attempt to put any other type in there, for one you've already contaminated the bearings with another oil.....adding petroleum jelly, mineral oil will not work, not only will it oxidize over time, it may chemically react with the distillates in the other oils such as WD40 and turn into a chewing gum like substance. The alcohol in the other stuff will over time cause your bearings to corrode and eventually fail. ATF fluid, bug spray and tanning oils will most likely destroy the plastic in the fan, motor oil is way to thick (even SAE 5W is too thick)


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

I can't remember what it was we used in my comp class last year. We had a fan that could hardly turn by hand, we sprayed something in it (might have been the thin liquid wasp killer?) that revived it completely.


----------



## Stealth3si (Nov 3, 2004)

twajetmech said:


> Other than the lubricants HawMan suggested I would not attempt to put any other type in there, for one you've already contaminated the bearings with another oil.....adding petroleum jelly, mineral oil will not work, not only will it oxidize over time, it may chemically react with the distillates in the other oils such as WD40 and turn into a chewing gum like substance. The alcohol in the other stuff will over time cause your bearings to corrode and eventually fail. ATF fluid, bug spray and tanning oils will most likely destroy the plastic in the fan, motor oil is way to thick (even SAE 5W is too thick)


What about "3-in-one" motor oil (SAE 20)? (special blend for 1/4 HP motors or larger)


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

If SAE 5W is too viscous, then 20W is even more so, the motors they are talking about are 1/4+ Hp....thats a lot of torque in comparison to a 12V 500ma case fan. Standard 3 in one or sewing machine oil is tried and proven to work....in reality however once you start to have to lube a case fan or hsf fan its time to replace them


----------



## Stealth3si (Nov 3, 2004)

twajetmech said:


> If SAE 5W is too viscous, then 20W is even more so, the motors they are talking about are 1/4+ Hp....thats a lot of torque in comparison to a 12V 500ma case fan. Standard 3 in one or sewing machine oil is tried and proven to work....in reality however once you start to have to lube a case fan or hsf fan its time to replace them


:sayyes:I see. 
Thank ya verdi mach.:grin:


----------

